# How-To`s auf PCGHX



## dorow (14. Oktober 2009)

Forum
[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1
[HowTo] Suchen im PCGHX-Forum - Die Suchfunktion

Plexi
[HowTo] - Gravuren / Plexiglasbilder
[HowTo] Plexi-abdeckung für die Grafikkarte

Window
[HowTo] - Plexiglasseitenwand für Midi(und Big)-Tower
[HowTo] Window Dremeln

Lackieren
[Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !
[Video-HowTo]"Umgang mit Spachtelmasse" 
[How-To] Lüfter lackieren
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/101448-howto-lackieren-des-grafikkartenkuehlers.html
[HowTo] Mainboard / Grafikkarte / Soundkarte lackieren.

Sleeven
[HowTo] Wie sleeve ich ein Kabel?
[How-To] IDE- und Floppy-Flachbandkabel sleeven
[Video-How-To] Lüfter sleeven
[HowTo] ATX Pin-Remover selbst gemacht
[How-To] Molex- Pin(-sel) Remover leicht gemacht
[How to] Eine Zange zum sleeven

LED
[How To] Duo-LED-Leisten selbstgemacht
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 1
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 2
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 3
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 4
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 5
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 6
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/139619-howto-led-und-alles-dazu-gehoert.html

Laufwerke
[HowTo] Stealthmod
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 1 - das Laufwerk
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 2 - die Taster
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 3 - die Blende
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/schienenbruch/637-dvd-brenner-mit-vandalismustaster.html
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 1 - Acryl- Inlay für die Blende.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 2 - Led´s kommen in´s Acryl- Inlay.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3.1 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3.2 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.

Wasserkühlung
[HowTo] Befestigung des airplex evo1080 an die Seitenwand und Temperaturen 
[HowTo]Liang DDC 1T mit Plexi-Deckel entkoppeln 
[HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten 
[HowTo] die 2te Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpen Modus umschalten
[How-To] Durchflussanzeiger im Laufwerksschacht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/154673-how-aquaero-4-0-laufwerks-blende-bauen.html

Extreme Kühlmethoden
[HowTo] Kühlen mit Trockeneis

Benchmarks
[HowTo] Benchen mit Fraps 
FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)

Peripherie 
[HowTo] G15 Refresh blue LED Mod

Silencing / Lüfter
[HowTo] - Passiv-PC
[HowTo] Silent-PC
[Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan
[HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen
[How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter? 
*[HowTo] Lüfterhub selbst bauen*
_[Video How-To] Zerlegen und Zusammenbau des Enermax Clusters_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/111657-how-luefter-leds-austauschen.html#post2074821

Gehäuse
Umbau Unterbodenbeleuchtung Case [EINFACH]
*[How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*
*[HowTo] Wie funktioniert eigentlich "Nieten"*
 Abmessungen aufgeschlüsselt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/293169-formfactors-guide.html

Windows
[HowTo] Zu laufendem System mit Windows 7 eine ältere Windows-Version hinzufügen
[HowTo] Betriebssystemstart beschleunigen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html

 
Hardware
[HowTo] Heatspreader vom RAM wechseln
[HowTo] Festplatte partitionieren
[HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren

Overclocking
[How-To] Clear-Cmos Schalter bauen
[HowTo] Kühlen mit Trockeneis
[HowTo + Test] Isolieren mit Liquid-Tape und Plastik70
[Guide] Voltmod löten

Folding@Home
[HowTo] Folding@Home Consolen-Client einrichten
[HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten
[Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia
[HowTo]-Einrichten des Tray Clients
[HowTo] Windows+VMware*Xubuntu64/F@H
[HowTo] - HFM.NET (Fahmon-Alternative)
[HowTo] "Wie erstelle ich mir LiveStats?" - In 3 einfachen Schritten!
[HowTo] Folding @ Home Portable
[HowTo] - Fahmon einrichten

Handy, Smartphone, PDA und Navigation
[How-To] HTC Magic (Sapphire) flashen
[How-to] iPod Touch / iPhone mit Sunbird synchronisieren

Sonstiges
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 1
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 2
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 3
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/empty/858-how-schmackhafte-schweizer-zuepfe-butterzopf.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/137094-pc-mit-fernbedienung.html

Software
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...d-smartie-ein-externes-display-ansteuert.html
[HowTo] Wie man mit LCDHype ein Alphacool 240x128 Display ansteuert


----------



## BlackWolf (24. Oktober 2009)

Ehemaliger Startbeitrag:



Spoiler



Moin, habe mal versucht die einzelnen How-To`s zusammen zu suchen.
Falls ihr noch welche findet auf PCGHX dann schreibt die einfach hier rein und ich werde die Liste ergänzen.

Forum
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/145250-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html
[HowTo] Suchen im PCGHX-Forum - Die Suchfunktion

Plexi
[HowTo] - Gravuren / Plexiglasbilder
[HowTo] Plexi-abdeckung für die Grafikkarte

Window
[HowTo] - Plexiglasseitenwand für Midi(und Big)-Tower
[HowTo] Window Dremeln

Lackieren
[Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !
[Video-HowTo]"Umgang mit Spachtelmasse" 
[How-To] Lüfter lackieren
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/101448-howto-lackieren-des-grafikkartenkuehlers.html
[HowTo] Mainboard / Grafikkarte / Soundkarte lackieren.

Sleeven
[HowTo] Wie sleeve ich ein Kabel?
[How-To] IDE- und Floppy-Flachbandkabel sleeven
[Video-How-To] Lüfter sleeven
[HowTo] ATX Pin-Remover selbst gemacht
[How-To] Molex- Pin(-sel) Remover leicht gemacht
[How to] Eine Zange zum sleeven

LED
[How To] Duo-LED-Leisten selbstgemacht
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 1
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 2
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 3
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 4
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 5
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 6
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/139619-howto-led-und-alles-dazu-gehoert.html

Laufwerke
[HowTo] Stealthmod
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 1 - das Laufwerk
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 2 - die Taster
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 3 - die Blende
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/schienenbruch/637-dvd-brenner-mit-vandalismustaster.html
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 1 - Acryl- Inlay für die Blende.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 2 - Led´s kommen in´s Acryl- Inlay.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3.1 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3.2 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.

Wasserkühlung
[HowTo] Befestigung des airplex evo1080 an die Seitenwand und Temperaturen 
[HowTo]Liang DDC 1T mit Plexi-Deckel entkoppeln 
[HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten 
[How-To] Durchflussanzeiger im Laufwerksschacht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/154673-how-aquaero-4-0-laufwerks-blende-bauen.html

Extreme Kühlmethoden
[HowTo] Kühlen mit Trockeneis

Benchmarks
[HowTo] Benchen mit Fraps 
FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)

Peripherie 
[HowTo] G15 Refresh blue LED Mod

Silencing / Lüfter
[HowTo] - Passiv-PC
[HowTo] Silent-PC
[Howto] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan
[HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen
[How-to] wie bastel ich mir einen 12V auf 7/5 Volt Adapter für Gehäuselüfter? 
*[HowTo] Lüfterhub selbst bauen*
_[Video How-To] Zerlegen und Zusammenbau des Enermax Clusters_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/111657-how-luefter-leds-austauschen.html#post2074821

Gehäuse
Umbau Unterbodenbeleuchtung Case [EINFACH]
*[How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*
*[HowTo] Wie funktioniert eigentlich "Nieten"*
 Abmessungen aufgeschlüsselt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/293169-formfactors-guide.html

Windows
[HowTo] Zu laufendem System mit Windows 7 eine ältere Windows-Version hinzufügen
[HowTo] Betriebssystemstart beschleunigen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html


Hardware
[HowTo] Heatspreader vom RAM wechseln
[HowTo] Festplatte partitionieren
[HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren

Overclocking
[How-To] Clear-Cmos Schalter bauen
[HowTo] Kühlen mit Trockeneis
[HowTo + Test] Isolieren mit Liquid-Tape und Plastik70
[Guide] Voltmod löten

Folding@Home
[HowTo] Folding@Home Consolen-Client einrichten
[HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten
[Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia
[HowTo]-Einrichten des Tray Clients
[HowTo] Windows+VMware*Xubuntu64/F@H
[HowTo] - HFM.NET (Fahmon-Alternative)
[HowTo] "Wie erstelle ich mir LiveStats?" - In 3 einfachen Schritten!
[HowTo] Folding @ Home Portable
[HowTo] - Fahmon einrichten

Handy, Smartphone, PDA und Navigation
[How-To] HTC Magic (Sapphire) flashen
[How-to] iPod Touch / iPhone mit Sunbird synchronisieren

Sonstiges
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 1
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 2
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 3
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/empty/858-how-schmackhafte-schweizer-zuepfe-butterzopf.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/137094-pc-mit-fernbedienung.html

Software
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...d-smartie-ein-externes-display-ansteuert.html


MfG BlackWolf


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Casemod How-To`s auf PCGHX*

Schöne Idee!  
Das Stealthmod habe ich selber mal gesucht und irgendwie nicht gefunden! 
Eins hätte ich noch für Deine Liste:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...e-seitenwand-und-temperaturen.html#post322586


----------



## Scynd (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Casemod How-To`s auf PCGHX*

Hey, find ich ne super Idee mit der Linksammlung. Danke für die Mühe


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Casemod How-To`s auf PCGHX*

how to lüfter sleeven in meiner sig, falls es nur nicht aufgeführt ist,weil schon das ausfühliche schriftliche hier steht isses ok, muss ja nicht sein...


----------



## Scynd (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Casemod How-To`s auf PCGHX*

Ach übrigens, der Link von "[HowTo] Umgang mit Spachtelmasse" den du eingefügt hast geht nicht.


----------



## BlackWolf (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe die Liste noch ein wenig erweitert.

Edit: Hallo liebe Mods, ich wollte fragen, ob ihr diesen Thread anpinnen könntet?

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## tom5520 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich find es auch echt super 

MfG,
tom5520


----------



## Tobi209 (28. Oktober 2009)

na das ist doch mal ne richtig supi idee. da hat man alles schön zusammen.

gruß tobi


----------



## BlackWolf (28. Oktober 2009)

wenn hier jetz alle How-Tos gesammelt werden, ist das denn noch im richtigen "bereich" gepostet?

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## exa (28. Oktober 2009)

naja, bis jetzt sinds ja nur 4 oder so, die nicht wirklich passen...


----------



## zcei (28. Oktober 2009)

Wow ich finds ne schöne Idee. Werde dann mal anfangen jedes zu lesen 

DANKE! 

MfG zcei


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

Klasse,mach doch ein Blog draus!


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eine richtig geile Idee. Jetzt kann man alle How-To`s einmal sehen. Mir fällt kein How-To mehr ein was da noch nicht sollte.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Eine Feine Sache alle Hotos zusammen zufassen in einem Thema! Am besten noch anpinnen!!!


----------



## zcei (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich was übersehen oder ist das mit dem Trockeneis noch nicht drin?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html

Find ich sehr wichtig 

MfG zcei


----------



## hyperionical (28. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Sammlung! Danke!

Kleiner hinweis: ich würde die Änderungsliste in eiunen Spoiler packen.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Oktober 2009)

Jo, wirklich praktisch diese Übersicht! 
Hatte mir schon fast den Wolf gesucht nach 'nem StealthMod-HowTo.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2009)

Geniale Idee, großes Lob auch von mir.


----------



## ']UDP[' (22. November 2009)

Sweet wirklich schöne Übersicht

So long


----------



## Explosiv (22. November 2009)

Klasse Idee , habe mir ein Lesezeichen für diese Seite hier angelegt.

Danke 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## BlackWolf (24. November 2009)

So habe jetz mal How-Tos für Folding @ Home hinzugefügt.
Ich bedanke mich, das ihr es angepinnt habt.

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2009)

Ich hab gerade mein erstes How-to online gestellt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...touch-iphone-mit-sunbird-synchronisieren.html


----------



## BlackWolf (25. November 2009)

Habe es von dir Autokiller677 hinzugefügt, falls ihr noch welche findet bitte hier posten.

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## lemon (27. November 2009)

Wow,Super Idee das mit dem Sammeln. Meins ist auch mit dabei! 

lemon3007


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Dezember 2009)

Unter Benchmark fehlt meiner Meinung nach dieses HowTo noch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/124-faq-so-bencht-pcgh-spiele-how-benches-inside.html


----------



## BlackWolf (8. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt fehlt es nicht mehr, das ich das Übersehen konnte *dug und weg*


----------



## shila92 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ein kleiner Fehler bei einer Verlinkung:
Bei [Video-How-To] Lüfter sleeven kommt als Ziel [Video-HowTo]"Umgang mit Spachtelmasse"


----------



## BlackWolf (2. Januar 2010)

Umbau Unterbodenbeleuchtung Case [EINFACH] hinzugefügt und die Verlinkung von [Video-How-To] Lüfter sleeven korrigiert.


----------



## guidodungel (21. Januar 2010)

Echt sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Xyrian (24. Januar 2010)

Find ich gut, den Thread 

Hier, mach mal meins auch noch dazu: [How-To] Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel Danke 

Xyrian


----------



## Hektor123 (25. Januar 2010)

Hab meins heute fertig gestellt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/87020-how-luefterhub.html

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute auch eins gemacht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/87043-how-2-nieten.html


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Februar 2010)

Der fehlt noch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...sanzeiger-im-laufwerksschacht.html#post194692


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2010)

Hab mal wieder ein kleines HowTo gemacht. Thema: Window Dremeln.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/92512-howto-window-dremeln.html


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (15. März 2010)

noch was nettes gefunden  

[HowTo] Betriebssystemstart beschleunigen


----------



## Chris_ (26. März 2010)

ich hab auch eins gemacht

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/94561-how-luefter-lackieren.html


----------



## kuki122 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte hier auch noch eins. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/101448-howto-das-lackieren-des-grafikkartenkuehlers.html


----------



## BlackWolf (28. Mai 2010)

Habe folgende Anleitungen von dem User h_tobi eingefügt:

[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 1
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 2
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 3
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 4
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 5
[HowTo] Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Led´s. - Teil 6

[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 1 - das Laufwerk
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 2 - die Taster
[HowTo] DVD Laufwerk für externe Taster umbauen - Teil 3 - die Blende

Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk  - Teil 1 - Acryl- Inlay für die Blende.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 2 - Led´s kommen in´s Acryl- Inlay.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3.1 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.
Beleuchteter Stealthmod für´s DVD Laufwerk - Teil 3.2 - Einbau der Blende ans Laufwerk.

[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 1
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 2
[HowTo] Schmalzkuchen selber machen. - Teil 3


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juni 2010)

Hab hier was gefunden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bastlerglas-wie-sollte-man-es-bearbeiten.html

komisches Unterforum...

mfg Scheolin


----------



## MetallSimon (6. August 2010)

Ich hab auchmal ein kleine How to gemacht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/111657-how-luefter-leds-austauschen.html#post2074821


----------



## Skillar (16. Oktober 2010)

[How-To] Lüfter lackieren
geht nicht.
Werde ständig auf die Startseite zurückgeschmissen.


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch noch ein kleines How-to gemacht:

Kategorie Sonstiges:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/empty/858-how-schmackhafte-schweizer-zuepfe-butterzopf.html


----------



## BlackWolf (20. Dezember 2010)

Fehler gefixt und lecker Gebäck hinzugefügt.


----------



## PAN1X (21. Dezember 2010)

Hätte ein Vorschlag für ein How-To: Crimpen. 

Das habe ich mich schon immer gefragt und würde das gerne auch mal selbst angehen. Nur ohne Anleitung werd ich da nichts machen können 

Gruß


----------



## Skaos (21. Dezember 2010)

Bestell dir die Crimpzange von MDPC, da bekommst du eine sehr gute Anleitung mit dazu 

MDPC Crimpzange | MDPC Crimping | MDPC-X Deutschland


----------



## Schmiddy (31. Dezember 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...inboard-grafikkarte-soundkarte-lackieren.html

das gehört meiner Meinung nach noch unter die Kategorie "lackieren". War nämlich grad selber auf der Suche danach.

MFG Schmiddy


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

Hier mal was neues für die Kategorie Wasserkühlung! 

[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen

Edit: Mist zu spät.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Februar 2011)

danke für deine Mühe  
hab mich schon selber drum gekümmert


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

Ein neues Bilderupload HowTo ist draußen! [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1


----------



## reisball (15. Mai 2011)

*[How To] Aquaero 4.0 Laufwerks-Blende bauen*


----------



## B3RG1 (15. Mai 2011)

re4dt hat grad nen tut zum umgang mit rocketdock und rainmeter online gestellt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...icherheit/154512-tut-how-extreme-desktop.html


----------



## BlackWolf (15. August 2011)

Habe alle Hinzugefügt, beziehungsweise geändert.


----------



## dorow (15. August 2011)

Hier noch was von mir: [HowTo] Wie man mit LCD Smartie ein externes Display ansteuert


----------



## BlackWolf (16. August 2011)

Ist drin^^


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

das hier könnte doch auch mal rein oder?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...a-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-update.html


----------



## dorow (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe hier auch noch was von mir:[HowTo] die 2te Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpen Modus umschalten

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht möchte ja doch noch einer seine Pumpe mal umbauen.
Bei meiner Anleitung kann mann alle Betriebs Moduse der Pumpe nutzen. Bei der anderen Anleitung von der8auer konnte man nur eine Einstellung nutzen.

Und hier noch was neues und Aktuelles: [HowTo] Wie man mit LCDHype ein Alphacool 240x128 Display ansteuert

Vielleicht nimmst du diese noch mit in die Übersicht.


----------



## LaTillinator (5. Oktober 2013)

hier noch meins http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/296964-how-eine-zange-zum-sleeven.html für eine zange zum sleeven


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/293169-formfactors-guide.html dieses Thema kann mancher gebrauchen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Januar 2014)

Der Startbeitrag wurde von mir aktualisiert und um einige weitere Anleitungen für Overclocking ergänzt. Falls der zuletzt 2012 aktive Thread-Ersteller nicht überraschenderweise auf meine PN antwortet, wird dieser Thread in Kürze an ein aktives Community-Mitglied übergeben. Wer Interesse daran hat, den Thread weiter zu pflegen, meldet sich bitte hier im Thread oder bei mir direkt.


----------



## dorow (18. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wer Interesse daran hat, den Thread weiter zu pflegen, meldet sich bitte hier im Thread oder bei mir direkt.



Ich würde diesen Thread weiter pflegen. Bin zwar nicht der Aktivste, aber ich würde die Übersicht alle ein bis zwei Wochen Aktualisieren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Januar 2014)

Ab sofort ist dorow der neue Leiter des How-To-Sammelthreads.


----------



## myolanus (30. Mai 2014)

Hi...

hier sind echt nette How-To's. Aber eines vermisse ich.
Demnächst möchte ich mein erstes Case modden. Nichts spektakuläres. Aber dafür soll z. B. ein altes Netzteil gesleeved und lackiert werden. Die Lackierung wollte ich gerne Innen und Aussen machen. Daher wäre es toll zu wissen wie ich bei dem Netzteil die Elektronik entferne. Wegen Restspannung. Oder kann ich das ohne weiteres bei einem Netzteil welches jetzt knapp 2 Monate nicht am Netz war?

Greetz
myo


----------



## DSHPB (30. Mai 2014)

Ich schätze ein HowTo zum NT-Auseinanderbauen gibt's hier mit Absicht nicht - frag mal Tresh oder Stefan, dabei besteht akute *Lebensgefahr*!

Also frag entweder direkt einen Profi (vllt. bekannter Elektroniker o.Ä.?) oder lass es lieber sein...


----------

